

Hadoop – 100x Faster. How we did it - Anon84
http://gridgaintech.wordpress.com/2013/11/07/hadoop-100x-faster-how-we-did-it/

======
bruno2
It's much easier to make the first version 100 times slower and then comment
the offending line in the new version :-)

------
cromulent
That phrase "in-memory computing" always gets under my skin. What other sorts
of computing do you generally do?

